# Nano tank specs, detail and niggles



## Lindy (24 Jun 2014)

An idea for a new thread. If everyone posted detailed pics of tanks and gave list of measurements/specs? I'm looking for 2 matching nanos to go in a particular space. Little details, such as how much space is left for cables/pipes if it comes with a glass lid, can mean the difference between being really pleased with a purchase or complete disappointment. This is especially true in the case of online purchases. 
Custom made tanks can have different standards of silicone and general neatness. I'm not talking name and shame, more name and photos and let folk decide for themselves. If a manufacturer has had to fix or replace something how painless has the experience been?
I'd love to see unboxing photos for lots of different tanks!
My choices are Dennerle 30l cube, Aquael 30l or custom to fit which means larger water volume but probably untidy silicone. Hmmm Can fit 2 tanks with maximum dimensions of 35cm length x 30cm wide x 40cm high.

What would be a better title for the thread?


----------



## pepedopolous (24 Jun 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> What would be a better title for the thread?


Aquael 30l VS Dennerle 30l?

I don't have either though I used to own a Dennerle 30l and I have a 60l one gathering dust at the moment.

One thing I would say that is if you plan to use an external filter, the cover glass doesn't allow enough space for the filter pipes. I got someone to cut a bit off mine as a favour, so I can use the cover if I want to...

The silicon work is OK. Personally, I think it's worth the money to get something that's a real cube (no bent glass) and using optiwhite rather than float glass.

P


----------



## Lindy (24 Jun 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> What would be a better title for the thread?
> Aquael 30l VS Dennerle 30l?


 
That was just an example 




pepedopolous said:


> , I think it's worth the money to get something that's a real cube (no bent glass) and using optiwhite rather than float glass.


 I already have a 30cm optiwhite cube but to be honest the colour of the glass doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Alje (24 Jun 2014)

I would recommend the AquaOne AquaNano tanks. 30=30x30x30cm 22ltr 40=40x40x40cm 55ltr. Very good all round complete unit, glass lid,LED light, pump, surface skimmer/overflow etc. I like the fact you can hide heater and other equipment in the rear filter section out of view. (So no external pipes) You could also put a CO2 diffuser in the rear section and let the bubbles get sucked through pump and circulated around tank(if you intend CO2) Also made with curved glass at the front so no silicon up the sides. I'm very pleased with mine ( and I've had a wide range of tanks over the years) and I intend to get a 30 to go with my 40.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jun 2014)

Alje said:


> I would recommend the AquaOne AquaNano tanks. 30=30x30x30cm 22ltr 40=40x40x40cm 55ltr. Very good all round complete unit, glass lid,LED light, pump, surface skimmer/overflow etc. I like the fact you can hide heater and other equipment in the rear filter section out of view. (So no external pipes) You could also put a CO2 diffuser in the rear section and let the bubbles get sucked through pump and circulated around tank(if you intend CO2) Also made with curved glass at the front so no silicon up the sides. I'm very pleased with mine ( and I've had a wide range of tanks over the years) and I intend to get a 30 to go with my 40.


Definitely agree with the aquanano tank. 2 of the same tank side by side would look awesome[DOUBLEPOST=1403630674][/DOUBLEPOST]My local pet at home have one for £35 missing heater and light which is rubbish anyways. RRP £70


----------



## parotet (24 Jun 2014)

Hi all

My contribution to this interesting thread. My nano tank is an Eheim Aquastyle 24 liters, smaller that the tank you're looking for, but there is another one in the Aquatstyle series that is around 35 liters.
Here's how it looks like:



The three models (18, 24 and 35 liters) come with the same equipment: 7w led light and Aquacorner filter that includes both foam and bio balls (if I am not wrong around 250 liters/hour).



Everything comes in two pieces, the glass cube and a structure that includes the filter and the light. The light arm can be placed in two positions to have the light just 8 cm above the water or to raise it 15 cm. Additionally the light can be moved along the bar (it is a clip fixture). The U shaped filter outlet produces a nice flow that ripples the whole tank surface.



The inlet is the whole surface of the filter, large surface and low suction...perfect for shrimps.



The silicone work is not brilliant, normal glass and round corners



My personal opinion after one year is:

The good: very silent filter, I work beside this tank and I cannot hear it. As all done by Eheim every single piece can be removed for cleaning and purchased if it fails. Not a single problem for the moment. Low energy consumption (7w light + 5w filter). Perfect filter for a shrimp tank, obviously not for stocking fish.

The bad: too much light for a 24 liters low tech planted tank in my opinion (only managed to run the led unit at 100% using liquid carbon), probably optimal for the 35 liters model. If I can I will replace the filter by an external canister (the smaller Eden, Eheim, Fluval) because I'm sure it would make the tank conditions much more stable. Moreover the filter means 0.5 liters less of water and an ugly equipment that needs to be hidden.

Regarding the money, at least in Spain I have noticed that it is more an advantage than a limitation. I mean, these tanks are expensive compared to what you would pay for a standard nano tank setup, thus not a top seller in malls and pet shops. As a result I have seen this tank many times in the stock sales section reducing a 30% the original price... That's how I got it!

Jordi


----------

